# Suggestions to replace female gourami



## RH33 (Dec 15, 2005)

I just came across this forum while looking for ideas of what fish to get to replace a female dwarf gourami that recently died from dropsy. I have a 10G tank that has 1 male dwarf gourami and 3 julii cories in it. As I mentioned, it also had a female dwarf gourami but she is no longer with us. I know I could get another female dwarf gourami but it is my son's tank and he would really like to try something else. Any suggestions? When I first started the tank I tried serpae tetras at the advice of the girl at the fish store. That was a big mistake because the tetras nipped the gourami so back to the store they went. I look forwward to hearing suggestions anyone may have.

Thanks!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

you could throw about 5 neons in there, they are beautiful little fish, or maybe try some other tetras, i always liked the black skirt tetras.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Cherry barbs, SMALL tetras, or maybe an african butterflyfish for something really different. White Clouds would work well too.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

a betta, if the gourami is not too aggresive. or you could get a spoted climbing perch...
guppies or other livebearers are nice. Small tetras, another alternative. possibly ottocinclus'?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Do not put a beta in a tank with a gourami. They will not get along.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2005)

and a spotted climbing perch will grow too large for a 10 gallon i believe.


----------

